# best sublimation ink for the epson 1430?



## ledpenny (Jul 18, 2007)

For several years, I printed great mugs using refillable inks in my epson 1000(? it's gone now)... It finally quit, and repairmen couldn't get parts, so I bought an epson 1430 with the little cartridges. Actually I bought one for regular transfers and one for sublimation transfers. The regular one, using non manufacturer's inks prints terrific transfers, but the sublimation printer is not up to the quality I got before, so I suspect it's the sub inks nano digital, though their reg. inks are great. I'm trying to get deep colors, black blacks, and so far am not. Any 1430 users out there with success stories in sublimation? Perhaps it is head flushing, as I started with an odd brand that seemed to clog up frequently .. ideas hoped for...


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Did they provide you with ICC profiles for the ink?


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm using Cobra Dye Sub Ink in my 1430 and Cobra Pigment Ink in my 1400 for transfers. Both look great! For my sub inks, I'm still using Sawgrass' ICC profile driver. I'm not using Cobra's ICC profile but I might check it out just to see the output. Both using CISS.

Maybe try checking out Cobra's inks?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd use Richards profile. That may solve your problems


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

headfirst said:


> I'd use Richards profile. That may solve your problems


Was that a reply to me or the OP?.... I was giving him (the OP) some advice from another 1430 epson user as he requested. 

My output is great using Sawgrass' profile, although I may check out Cobra's just to test.


----------

